# Calibrated SIA RTA-420 microphones



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a few calibrated SIA RTA-420 mics for sale. These mics are exactly the same as the dbx RTA-M microphones, and the mics the Sencore includes with some of their meters. These mics typically sell for $80-$120. I'm selling the mics with Premium+ level calibration (on axis, off axis, polar response, noise floor, sensitivity) for $100 each.

Here's the link.

Since I only have a few, I don't plan on actually advertising these on my site - I'm giving HS members first crack at them for a couple of days, and then I'll post the sale on a couple of other forums.


----------

